# Ponderosa Cafe



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone interested for a run out to the Ponderosa Cafe at the horseshoe pass?

Let me know if you want to come and i'll add your name to the list. 

Audimad
TT4PJ
IWEM
Grahamstt
Redscouse
ttsteve
SLO3

Meet at the shell petrol station for a 10am start. It is just off junction 4 of the M54 on the outskirts of Teford. 

Just for YOU Les, :wink:

From the Shell petrol station get on the M54 towards Shrewsbury.
A5 towards Shrewsbury.
Past Shrewsbury on the A5 towards Oswestry.
Turn right on the A5 towards Chirk then turn left on the A5 towards Llangollen.
Then it's on the A542 Horseshoe Pass and the Ponderosa Cafe.

If anyone can't meet at the Shell station there is a large hotel on the outskirts of Llangollen called Ty'n-Y-Wern, it has a large car park and if anyone wants to meet there we should be there at about 11.30am, the postcode for the hotel is LL20 7PH. 

How's that Les.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I would be interested in this.  I will also PM the NW crew alerting this thread to them mate.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sounds intersting but im away at the mo.
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

It does sound interesting; when were you thinking?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Yes we will go with your idea and I am sure I could get a few more folks up for it too. The views from the road as you drive up the pass are superb.
Need a date though.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

How about Sunday the 19th or Sunday the 26th of September as on the Ponderosa website the summer opening times end on the 30th of September which is a Thursday?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I would be up for this but only if it is on the 26th as I have a wedding on the 19th.

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Castle combe is on the 18/19th so might be an idea to make it the 26th.
Anyway put me on the list.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The 26th it is then.


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi
I'm up for this one also but we will have to watch out for the boys on blue
Ian


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Castle combe is on the 18/19th so might be an idea to make it the 26th.
> Anyway put me on the list.


Thought Castle Combe was October not September. :?


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm away the previous midweek dates so 26th is better for me


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Stick me down for the 26th also please 

Paul


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Would be up for this depending on dates


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

sounds a laugh... I drive this way to see my folks in wales sometimes... have you ever been down a bit further to rhug bison farm? it's outside Corwen.. similar biker stop with cafe etc
http://www.rhug.co.uk/


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

List added to the first post. The date will be the 26th of September.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can't do  Got my sis over


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sure your sis will like the ponderosa
  
Graham


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grahamstt said:


> I'm sure your sis will like the ponderosa
> 
> Graham


She does, Graham. 
And we've been some years ago. What she'll have a problem with is : fast driving (she gets car sick easily) and the language (she understands English if spoken slowly but she is too self-conscious to speak it herself) :?


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

Where is your sis coming from?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We are from the land of the Audis 8)

My sis and I grew up in Berlin (West); I then moved to England in 1985 and I call England my home these days as I work here and my sons and my little grandson live here 

Oh, and I see you're in the M'Cr area and I'm the North-Midland Rep. So welcome to my area - sadly you just missed a curry night last Saturday but we're going to repeat that soon-ish


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

North midland as in staffordshire/cheshire end? 
I am more lancashire side of manchester but I could sneak round and down the M6 for a curry lol.

Where abouts do you usualy meet up?

I learnt German in school but can't remember much of it now... I would probably scare you sis if i tried speaking any to her :lol:

I suppose i better join TTOC though before I start turning up at the events lol


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

barton TT said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Hiya,
Sorry my mistake. However, the 26th seems to have gained some support, so see you there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dbairduk said:


> I suppose i better join TTOC though before I start turning up at the events lol


Now there is a brilliant idea [smiley=idea.gif]

As for "my" area: I'm in Wilmslow (check my website under my sigpic) and we have different meeting places, like the Legh Arms in Adlington on the A523, the Smoker on the A556 near Knutsford. And I think next time we'll go to the Rectory in Wilmslow: good beers, good food and a great big car park 

The Christmas curry will be at Barinda in Wilmslow 8)


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought my car in Wilmslow last saturday :lol: John Yates cars if you know him?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dbairduk said:


> I bought my car in Wilmslow last saturday :lol: John Yates cars if you know him?


I should have known!! You could have come straight to mine to show off your car and then for the curry :roll:

And, yes, I know where you bought your car from 8)


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

seemed a nice guy! I usualy hate car sales men!
Bugger! was starving too! 
We stopped at willow pool garden centre in lymm for lunch after though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dbairduk said:


> We stopped at willow pool garden centre in lymm for lunch after though


At the "rusty gadgets shop". Been there last week and like it every time 8)


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

first time I have been, but it was on a recomendation! Is that your nickname for it? or is that what the restraunts called? lol :lol:

Oh I am now a paid up TTOC member... just waiting for it to be setup etc


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dbairduk said:


> first time I have been, but it was on a recomendation! Is that your nickname for it? or is that what the restraunts called? lol :lol:
> 
> Oh I am now a paid up TTOC member... just waiting for it to be setup etc


Cogratulations and welcome to the TTOC  You won't have to wait long for all to be sent to you: Andrew is very quick in sorting things!

So why not make ADI your first big TTOC EvenTT  
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=180836

The _rusty gadget shop_ is just my nick name for Willowpool Garden Centre because of all the "ornaments" they sell :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> dbairduk said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose i better join TTOC though before I start turning up at the events lol
> ...


 Hi-jacking my post Dani? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > dbairduk said:
> ...


Yup  That way it stays on top :wink: 
You and Cherrie are of course very welcome to any of the meets: pub or x-mas do :-*


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks but can we keep it Ponderosa Cafe related.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Meet at the shell petrol station at 10am just off junction 4 of the M54 just outside Telford.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Won't be able to make this now


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Won't be able to make this now


 Didn't even know you were coming.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

What route are you taking? Horseshoe pass isnt far from here


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

DDcrash said:


> What route are you taking? Horseshoe pass isnt far from here


From the Shell petrol station get on the M54 towards Shrewsbury. 
A5 towards Shrewsbury. 
Past Shrewsbury on the A5 towards Oswestry.
Turn right on the A5 towards Chirk then turn left on the A5 towards Llangollen.
Then it's onto the A542 Horseshoe Pass and the Ponderosa Cafe.

If anyone can't meet at the Shell station there is a large hotel on the outskirts of Llangollen called Ty'n-Y-Wern, it has a large car park and if anyone wants to meet there we should be there at about 11.30am, the postcode for the hotel is LL20 7PH.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

DD and myself will be coming from the opposite direction so we might be part of the Lancashire contingent as per the Llandudno Day


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Grahamstt said:


> DD and myself will be coming from the opposite direction so we might be part of the Lancashire contingent as per the Llandudno Day


 Will you be meeting at Llangollen?


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes at the Tyn -y - Wern hotel you mentioned, I assume a few others will meet enroute and then meet you at the Hotel car park as you suggested   
Depends on who's coming and from where
[smiley=gossip.gif] 
Graham


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

How about those travelling down from the north/NW meeting up at the services on the M56 junc 14 as we did with my Llandudno trip?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We'll be leaving the Shell station at 10am sharp so don't be late.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Im up for this. See you on the M56 Les. What time.

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

silver02 said:


> Im up for this. See you on the M56 Les. What time.
> 
> Paul


 Depends on where we are to meet up with Audimad on route as he's not suggested yet so need to liaise on that.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought he said they were meeting at the Tyn Y Wern Hotel car park [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Grahamstt said:


> I thought he said they were meeting at the Tyn Y Wern Hotel car park [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 Yep found that now would have been good to have that info on the very first post so you don't have to trawl through pages to find the info you are looking for.

Its approx 45mins from the service station on the M56 CH2 4QZ to the hotel meeting point LL20 7PH so I suggest we meet up at the services no later than 10-30am. 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab ... ction%2014


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

10.30 it is then. I will travel up with Graham. See you there.
Changed user name if anybody noticed :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he said they were meeting at the Tyn Y Wern Hotel car park [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


If people didn't fill these threads up by going off topic with crap then it would be easier to find.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

First post updated.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Would all who are interested please PM so i can add your name to the list. :wink:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

> I'm up for this one also but we will have to watch out for the boys on blue


Not forgetting the dreaded sheep. I was up there last week and decided to scare the wife. Played chicken a few times with the RAMbo lambs. :lol: Very scary.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

One week to go.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent video. :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Not giving up just yet but most of will you know by now why I may well not be able to make this cruise. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just back from Awesome where my car lies dead. They wont be able to get stuck into it until Saturday at the earliest to find out exactly what the problem is so it seems. Sorry guys looks like I am out of this.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Les was looking forward to meeting you. Maybe next time. Good luck for Sat.

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> Just back from Awesome where my car lies dead. They wont be able to get stuck into it until Saturday at the earliest to find out exactly what the problem is so it seems. Sorry guys looks like I am out of this.


 You can still come in another car Les, it doesn't have to be a TT.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

audimad said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Just back from Awesome where my car lies dead. They wont be able to get stuck into it until Saturday at the earliest to find out exactly what the problem is so it seems. Sorry guys looks like I am out of this.
> ...


Its a bloody great lolloping armchair mate, no way.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Les can't you jump in with somebody.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry we will be missing from this road trip, we will be travelling back from the Holland trip, have a good run out, hope the weather is good for you

be safe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SLO3 said:


> Les can't you jump in with somebody.


I guess but Jan was hoping to come with me and it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The Ponderosa Cafe run is STILL on but will anyone who is on the list and can't make it please let me know so we don't have to wait around for you.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to say I wont make this  I pulled a muscle when I re roofed the garage (silly old sod)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone else want to drop out?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I think im just about still up for it if others are....... who is still going?


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

I didnt want to drop out


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Im still going.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Is this still on :?: Im going regardless. :twisted:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm still going but I dont know if there is to be a meet up at the Hapsford services M56 as originally suggested by Les
Graham


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Grahamstt said:


> I'm still going but I dont know if there is to be a meet up at the Hapsford services M56 as originally suggested by Les
> Graham


Hi Graham,
As you may already know due to my engine blowing up I won't now be attending this. Sorry.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Les 
I've been away this week so just getting up to speed with the latest info, I'm really sorry to hear about your engine.
What happened??
I didn't know if anyone else from the NW meets is going on this run cos I can meet at the M56 services, failing that Paul and I can meet the others at the hotel near Llangollen
Graham


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Guys
Sorry I won't be going either now due to problems at work. Hope it's a great day for the rest of you.
Sutty


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Grahamstt said:


> Hi Les
> I've been away this week so just getting up to speed with the latest info, I'm really sorry to hear about your engine.
> What happened??
> I didn't know if anyone else from the NW meets is going on this run cos I can meet at the M56 services, failing that Paul and I can meet the others at the hotel near Llangollen
> Graham


There a thread on the Mk1 forum Graham but simply put it blew up. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I have deleted the members names from the list who have said they can't make it so i assume the other six left on the list who have not contacted me will be there but you know what they say about assumption, it is the mother of all f**k ups.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well i doubt i can make it...... still got this problem with my leg which is preventing me from driving, also had other problems during this week, which also saw me nearly drift into a Coma. So i would like to say i have a proper excuse for not being there, and not one of these cant be bothered ones !

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I did PM you last night Audimad but have checked this morning and you don't seem to have recieved it.
I feel that as there is now only a handfull of folks left who are up for this and as it is almost a four hour round trip for me I think that it would be disappointing. After all, the reason to be going is to meet lots of other TTers.
Sorry about this as I know how you feel. My last big meet started off with 28 going to the open day at the TT Shop and only 14 turned up!


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well I must say folks this is all very disapointing (1st meet for me) I have made plans to go and will be there as arranged at 11.30. Im meeting graham at 10.
Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

An excellent day today with fantastic weather, thanks to everyone who turned up, SLO3, Grahamstt, IWEM. It would of been nice if all the ones who said they were coming but didn't turn up to let me know, a PM would be nice, you know who you are. :x


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

les said:


> Just back from Awesome where my car lies dead. They wont be able to get stuck into it until Saturday at the earliest to find out exactly what the problem is so it seems. Sorry guys looks like I am out of this.


There was a couple going around today collecting for Help for Heroes and we all donated, then we had the idea of a collection towards a new engine for Les, i thought it should be called "Help for Les the Hero". We managed a fiver between us but then decided to spend it all on cups of tea, sorry Les. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry I did not come along to this. Nice that the weather stayed good for you all though.
This is just a thought. But rather than just stop at the Pondarosa next time, how about if the cruise went a little further to Snowdonia and then folks could take the mountain railway to the top. It will need a little planing as the weather/timing/booking needs to be thought out.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sorry I did not come along to this. Nice that the weather stayed good for you all though.
> This is just a thought. But rather than just stop at the Pondarosa next time, how about if the cruise went a little further to Snowdonia and then folks could take the mountain railway to the top. It will need a little planing as the weather/timing/booking needs to be thought out.


The run was called the Ponderosa Cafe Run because that is where the run was heading to. If you want to organise a run to the mountain railway then go for it, i'm sure alot of members would be interested. :wink:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great day out. Nice to meet you all :lol: Ive posted some Picies undaer Day out at the Ponderosa. Snowdonia is a relitively short drive from the Ponderosa which is a great meet point.


----------

